# Snowflake



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

I'm currently fostering and trying to socialize a feral that seemed to have somehow been extremely traumatized. I've been working with her for about 2 months now. If you want to see her, this is a link to her picture. It doesn't even do her justice. her color is much richer and she has the most expressive face, and if I can get through to her, she will be some amazing cat, I can see it from some of the things she's done.

What they wrote for the picture also is an understatemeht. Shy doesn't even come close. LOL But they wanted to get her picture up without scaring anyone! They didn't even tell me the truth until it was too late! But they knew what a sucker I was.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=5894393

Anyway, if any of you have worked with a very traumatized cat like this, you must know how the tiniest little tiny sign of change just makes you feel like the heavens opened up. I have lost the place I was able to go to share the trials and tribulation and my journey with Snowflake, and the little things that happen, and wanted to know if this is the apprpriate place to do so. And if there are those of you who have done this because it's my first time, and although I have been given what has turned out to be excellent advice up till now, I can sure still use any help or suggestions anyone would be willing to share, especially when there are problems or things aren't progressing. 

Because basically I am doing this with a little advice and a lot of just going with the flow, and I can sure use the support.

Let me know if its okay to start yappin' and I'll give you a little history. 

But I can't help having to share something new that happened today. For the first time, when I fed her and my brood, she didn't run. She actually rubbed against the wall and walked around the spot her bowl goes down on like the other ones do. I was in shock! Usually she runs away and watches from the other room until the food is down and I walk away. 

She did back up some when I put it down, but not much, and came right over and started to eat with the others. I was so excited!!!!! Of course, though, I tried to act really cool and just walked away as I usually do (then went into the other room where she wouldn't see me and did a happy dance lol)

And later tonight (after reading something I think here in this forum about a feral liking feather toys) I dangled our feather toy for her to see, and she really seemed interested. Just still to scared to come over, but I don't think it's going to be that much longer -- Ill explain more if it's okay to do so. 

And about 3 days ago we finally had what I call "First Contact." My 3 guys absolute go crazy over temptations treats, and she loves them too. Up until then, she would sit at the opening of my bedroom door and wait for me to throw them at her. She has already learned the word "treats?"

This time I held some out in my hand, and my Little Big Man (very much an ambassador) came over and started to eat from my hand. She saw this and got jealous and ran over (first time she did that), but when she realized she had done she stopped and backed off a bit. But she wanted those treats.

So she moved in just a bit. I kept my head divered and talked to Little Big Man while he ate, and she suddenly came over, reached her paw out and knocked a few of the treats out of my hand and onto the floor so she could eat them. Then, since I was looking at and talking to Little Big Man I guess she felt safe and actually came so close her head was under my hand and ate the ones on the floor. Then she ran. LOL

If it's okay to post a history, you'll see how amazing that progress is. It feels so wonderful,and I hope people here can help me continue with her successfully. I'd love to be able to give her a chance, because if I can't bring her around (she's had 3 or 3 foster famillies try with no luck) she's going back outside, spayed, but back outside. I would love to see her adopted.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, wow, Snowflake is so delightful to look at!
And you are so amazing for taking the TLC(tender love and care) necessary to rehabilitate this angel!
You are right about going with the flow and reading the signs on when it is OK to push the envelope a little more. Your instincts are wide alert and you seem to be right on track! 
I think that was downright brave and darn cute at the same time for her to be knocking those treats over :lol: 
It is great that you have outgoing kitties of your own that can show her the ropes on how to behave around humans, learn how to trust them (I mean us). She will learn by association/example. 
When I rescued feral kittens and wanted them to learn how to lap, I allowed adult cats to have their meals around them; with older feral kittens, I brought again my own cats in the room with them - with the youngins were in their large carrier - and played with mine while the others were watching and dying to participate after a while! Sometimes feral cats will be scared and run away from toys. You have to allow her to see how you play with it (by engaging with your own cats), then let it near her for her to sniff it. She will eventually start to interact with it on her own-especially when you rub catnip on it - on which occasion I would advise not to play with her because they become play aggressive..being overstimulated sensory wise.
So again - when time will come and you feel that you can start attempting to pet her allow her to sniff your hand, and then very gently rub her head. Slow but secure steps are the key to a successful path in rehabilitating her. It has to happen mostly on her own terms. You will allow her to see that she is in control, and that when you/humans are around good things happen - entertainment, food, treats, and esp lots of affection. We have a feral cat at the shelter that likes to be sang to! And he gets gourmet turkey breast for treats..don't ask me who buys it(not me, but the lady that brought him in  ), but hey..it's worth it :wink: ! He likes church hymns..so when we clean his cage we try to think of lyrics so we can sing to soothe him..So yes, soothing voice, caressing words..all of these things add up to create a solid background for her to flourish in.
Feel free to write down all of the stories that come up. We love to see how it progresses, plus we will also learn from your experience.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer! I will post in the next few days some of the stories and how this little group came to be, which interestingly she had a big part in. She's the one who brought LBM into the fold in the first place, but that story will come. 

Gourmet turkey breast huh? Anything like meatballs, steak, chicken, she had a ball discovering pepperoni the other day. LOL 

And I think it's a great sign that she now loves to hang out at the bedroom door. Still not ready to make real contact, but that's her safe place to interact with me, and I respect it. She already knows how to communicate. I know the "treats?" look from her. She has special meow for when she's hungry, another for when she wants Rocky Rockette. Even though LBM seems to be more the ambassador, there seems to be a special bond growing between her and my Rocky. In fact, Rocky's mom never meowed much, so Rocky never learned to meow. He would just sort of whine. Snow taught him how to meow, and he sounds EXACTLY like her. Exactly. The one time she did come close to me was to actually come up to the bed one day and look under it to meow for Rocky to come out (he likes to sleep there). Then she darted away, she ran out to follow.

Right now as we speak all 4 of them, Snowflake, Deja Vu, Rocky and LBM are chasing each other around the house.

What I do notice is that sometimes he gets real affectionate with LBM, and starts rubbing all over him. That seems to be when she's at her most approachable, and right after one of those times was when we made first contact.

The toys she's used to. She's been playing with them by herself for a couple of weeks now, and sometimes she'll play wiht the toys along with the others. When I was dangling it today she was watching it intently. She wants to, but is still to afraid of me. But that's okay. The little tiny signs that it's changing make all the difference.

I do have gut feeling,.maybe because of the way she always rubs LBM sideways that when she is ready for me to pet her, i'd be better off petting her side and not her head right away. We'll see, I'll leave it to her. And the catnip thing I know about  I've given her a little here and there, but then I leave her alone.

And I agree with you aboiut her being brave! I was so proud of her, because as far as I've been told she has not done that with anyone else who's worked with her. One of the things I'm most proud of for me, is that when they brought her here, one of the things they gave me was a pair of gloves to use with her that a samurai sword couldn't get through. She went for anyone who went near her. I have never used the gloves, and I have made myself a promise that if at all humanly possible, I will do this all without ever having to put them on. So yes, she was so brave to do that. And since then she's actually gotten up the guts to do it 2 more times, but it's difficult. I try each time, but if I see she's too hesitant, I just drop the treats and let her have them. The nice thing is, she'll come about a foot or so away from me to eat them, as long as I look away. (and I never stare her down, always keep opening and closing my eyes, and averting my head). 

But boy was she follinwing the feathers while I was playing with LBM. I think that might be the way she'll start to interact. Just yesterday she was rolling around the floor with the feather toy.

And what's so interesting about this is that really my guys are doing all the work. But its odd, Deja Vu is okay with other cats, but it a bt tense. The foster I had before this (who had 3 babies), they got along but there was a bit of tension. I've never seen cats bond together so quickly and so strongly as these 4 have. I've seen Deja Vu walk up and stick her nose right up Snowflake's butt while she's eating and she didn't even flinch. They are all the best of friends, they seem to adore each other and are always interacting, as if they were together their whole lives. I've seen Snow rolling around with all of them at one point or another (and yes, everyone is fixed  

Yet Deja Vu's only been here since August, Rocky is her son, LBM has only been her 2 month, only a week less than Snowflake (again, I'll write that out tomorrow -- a story at least I think might be interesting, it is to me 

Who would of thunk it. 

I have a strange question for you, since you seem to have had extensive contact with the kitties. 

Something strange happened today between Rocky and LBM that I've never seen or heard before. Although with this brood, strange things happening seems to be the commonplace thing.

I heard some strange sounds, sort of like the part of the song "the witchdoctor" that goes 'ooh eee ooh ah ah" and not knowing what it was I turned around. Rocky and LBM were standing about 2 feet apart looking at each other directly in the eye and making these sounds to each other. It was not anything like a meow or any cat sound I have ever heard (and i'm in my 50's, and have had cats my whole life, and more than one at a time, so it's not like I wouldn't have had the chance). Most cat things I've seen at one time or another.

I just watched while they did this for a few moments and then Rocky turned and walked away and LBM followed.

Darn if they didn't look and sound like they were actually talking to each other. I don't mean meowing, or communicating, they looked and sounded like they were talking. The sounds were very different and complex. 

LBM is extremely strange, I'll have to get into that story one day too,. But ever since he showed up on my porch, things have een happening that are too weird. LOL Really. I'm not the only one who senses it either. Everyone who's touched or pet or picked him up has commented on the feeling of calm and peace that comes over them. So strange.

By the way, as an aside, I am hoping to help him use that gift and I'm going to be looking into doing therapy assistance with him. He was born for it, others think so too. 

But I digress. Have you ever seen or heard anything like that conversation? I'm begnning to feel like I'm the pet here. LOL

And thanks again!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It is so fulfilling to read about these little steps, which are actually giant steps for the feral cats. Every step seems huge to you, I know, and we'll be happy to read about them! She is a little beauty, and I look forward to learning more about her progress.


----------

